# Difference between Watco and Minwax wipe on poly?



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey folks, it's me again… I'm almost ready for the finish to be applied to the blanket chest I've been working so hard on. I want to use a wipe on product because I'm afraid of trying to brush on a finish on a chest with lots of vertical surfaces. I thought a hand applied wipe on finish will be better for a relatively new guy like me.

I was at Woodcraft yesterday and bought a can of Watco wipe on poly. I've used Watco brush on lacquer before and was please with the results, so I was hoping that their wipe on poly will be a decent product as well.

I realize that everyone will have an opinion on something, so if you've used either Watco or Minwax wipe on poly before, can you let me know what your experiences have been? If you've use both, which did you prefer and why?

The body of y chest is walnut with a cedar lining and floor. Besides a wipe on poly, if you have other suggestions as to what you'd use to finish the chest, I'm open to hear what you have to say. I'm mostly looking for ease of application since I've got a lot of time (and money) invested in the chest, I don't want to ruin it with a poor finish.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Kind regards,
Scott


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Pretty easy finish, regardless of which you choose. Both will be thinned versions of typical oil-based poly, making them easier to wipe on. Just wipe on, let cure according to label, scuff sand with fine sandpaper, steel wool, or 3M pad. And reapply as needed.

I prefer the Watco, but that's more because I avoid Minwax when I can. The Minwax wipe-on poly is fine.

Practice on a test board first.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, I'd be more inclined to use shellac from the standpoint of fumes on a cedar chest, particularly to seal the inner sides of the walnut. In other words, Watco poly the outside box, shellac the inside box, and leave the cedar unfinished. This way, the aromatic cedar on the inside doesn't have to compete with the fumes from the outside. It's less important for a cedar-lined chest than something like a humidor, but you get the point.

I would have chosen the Watco Danish oil first (natural), then topped with the poly…which would have really enhanced that walnut a little more.

How do you plan to attach cedar lining?


----------



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm only finishing the exterior of the chest. The cedar floor will be left "raw" as well as the lining. The lining is tongue and groove strips that will be pinned at the top and bottom.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome, dude. You're doing it right.


----------

